# Christmas Giveaway



## fernballan (Dec 11, 2019)

Christmas Giveaway I was going to give out a CEJ Microcator If you comment and subscribe to my channel I send it to the winner for free 
Metric one micron (Excuse it in Swedish. I declare that I will give it away in Swedish. Have a laugh)


----------



## MikeWi (Dec 11, 2019)

I don't know what it is, but it looks cool. I'll leave it to the locals to win.


----------



## fernballan (Dec 11, 2019)

MikeWi said:


> I don't know what it is, but it looks cool. I'll leave it to the locals to win.





MikeWi said:


> I don't know what it is, but it looks cool. I'll leave it to the locals to win.






if you whin I ship to you free


----------



## fernballan (Dec 12, 2019)

Hello again
Checked up the Mikrokator against my Bofors indicator tester and saw that it failed about a micron over three hundredths of a millimeter !!! It is used tools and probably has many years on its neck So there is nothing I can do anything about. But at least you know how much it is wrong
Jösses has not checked how much it misses on the minus scale


----------



## fernballan (Dec 13, 2019)

I was going to hold the draw of CE Johansson's Mikrokator and stand on the 23/12 (In Scandinavia we celebrate Christmas on the 24th) at 20:00 local time SWEDEN 
I know it's early in the American continent !!! But I'm gone be so drunk at 21.00 so
And there are comments from all over the world, so it's hard to get everyone happy
 I will useYoutube random comment picker. 
I will try to broadcast live! I've never done it before so if you can help me
I start 15 minutes before 20.00
Robert


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 13, 2019)

fernballen, how do we enter the contest?


----------



## fernballan (Dec 13, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> fernballen, how do we enter the contest?


subscribe comment and if you want a thumbs up


----------



## fernballan (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi Americans !!! I had live broadcast but when it was only Swedes who were awake .... I only speak Swedish There were many from europe who had to comment But nobody was in the live show! so it became more strange to speak English then Swedish There were only three of us who were sorry


----------



## fernballan (Dec 25, 2019)

The Winner


----------



## fernballan (Dec 25, 2019)

fernballan said:


> Hi Americans !!! I had live broadcast but when it was only Swedes who were awake .... I only speak Swedish There were many from europe who had to comment But nobody was in the live show! so it became more strange to speak English then Swedish There were only three of us who were sorry


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 25, 2019)

Congrats to Hans.


----------

